# Bath  Bomb video on UTUBE



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOY7QFOVv6A"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOY7QFOVv6A[/ame]

VERY helpful!


----------



## sofietje (Feb 3, 2008)

It's fun to see the bloopers at the end.


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2008)

GREAT vid!!! Now if only I could find those molds....


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2008)

I have seen then at places like Michaels & Hobby Lobby. I think you can also get them at orientaltrading.com

They are empty Christmas ornamanets. They were made to be filled w/ candy or silk flowers, etc.


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmm... I might have to go check out Micheal's tonight...


----------



## garland68 (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess you can using any plastic hold as a mold.  Like for Valentines day you could use those plastic hearts that come filled with candy...


----------



## Lane (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried using rubbing alcohol today instead of witch hazel and it worked a zillion times better...


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 13, 2008)

Let us know how they harden!


----------



## Becky (Feb 14, 2008)

The alcohol didn't make it start to fizz Lane?


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Feb 14, 2008)

so, i clicked the link and realized my speakers weren't on, so i turned them on and the vid was already starting and i look up at the screen to see this woman with a giant pink fluff in her hair!   but then i realized that it wasn't in her hair it was just really oddly placed in the background!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Feb 14, 2008)

WOW I love the bloopers! She is funny!  What did she think that big ole ball of fizz was gonna do?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :roll:


----------



## Lane (Feb 14, 2008)

With rubbing alcohol they harden MUCH better... And no, it didn't cause the batch to fizz, I was actually able to add more alcohol (the 70% kind) than witch hazel, so I had NO crumbling when I un molded.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 15, 2008)

That video was sooo funny (especially the bloopers!) but very informative as well.  I definetely marked it in my faves!

Thanks for posting it.  I had purchased some FOs from coastal scents in the past but it's been awhile.  I believe I like them?

Sharon


----------



## Lucy (Feb 16, 2008)

I use rubbing alcohol and agree.


----------



## Lane (Feb 16, 2008)

I think rubbing alcohol works so much better! I don't think I could ever go back to witch hazel. I havent had a bad batch since! ..I wonder why recipes are always posted using witch hazel????


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 16, 2008)

I made 4 batches tonight after watching the video again. I now see I was using too much oil & that is why it took so long to dry/harden & sometimes they didn't harden.

I  purchased bombs in bulk from coastal to sell in my shop once when I decided I would give up on bombs for good.

I believe I will start making them again, at least a couple times a year.


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 18, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> GREAT vid!!! Now if only I could find those molds....



LOL  - go to her website at www.CoastalScents.com  - they have the molds and kits for everything!  

I am making my order right now!!

Cheers!


----------



## Lane (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you! I think I* need* to place an order...


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2008)

So, the clay is supposed to prevet cracking.... wondered what it was for other tha label appeal.

In the batches I just made I omitted the clay but added 1 tsp shea. I will have to try one out & report back.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2008)

So, the clay is supposed to prevet cracking.... wondered what it was for other tha label appeal.

In the batches I just made I omitted the clay but added 1 tsp shea. I will have to try one out & report back. I also used equal parts soda & citric. No real reason, just wanted to be a rebel I guess!


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 18, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Thank you! I think I* need* to place an order...



LOL  Coastal Scents makes it look just TOO easy!  I went to place an order - for the kit and ended up getting the larger kit for $75 

I CANT WAIT !!!!  

I love the idea of using the leftovers mixed with salts for a fizzing bath salt...  HMMM!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you seen the "rainbow" bombs on coastal scents site?  Simply sprayed with that cake icing spray?  It looks soooo cool!  I want to try that! (once I figure out how to make the bomb first!)


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 19, 2008)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> Have you seen the "rainbow" bombs on coastal scents site?  Simply sprayed with that cake icing spray?  It looks soooo cool!  I want to try that! (once I figure out how to make the bomb first!)



Oh gosh!  I am going to have to check that out... I saw the rose petal one though and thought OH HOW AWESOME!!!  

What would the going price for these??  Like $3 each??? or in a set?  What do ya'll think about this?

  IMpatiently Waiting for my order!


----------

